# MySoti services, how good are they?



## maakutshirts (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

I just started using MySoti to sell my designs and I was wondering if you guys have heard of this company? How good is the quality of their prints and t-shirts?

Thanks


----------



## flipflops (May 19, 2009)

Hi Christian

I use mysoti and my experiences so far havent been brilliant. The tee's I have bought so far are on AA shirts which are good and the print was ok but I have read about the prints being really bad on their facebook page. A friend bought a couple of my designs on the basic tee and the stitching was poor but he was refunded for this which is good. The worst thing I have found is the delivery times, so far the shortest time has been 5 weeks and this seems to be quite common. I really like the idea of the site but I wish they did the small things better. How are you finding it?


----------



## Troup (May 31, 2010)

I second the late delivery times, although hearing about low quality is a first for me. I always thought their USP was high quality DTG prints


----------



## flipflops (May 19, 2009)

Troup said:


> I second the late delivery times, although hearing about low quality is a first for me. I always thought their USP was high quality DTG prints


I saw this link on a comment on their facebook page and it showed a tee gone wrong - 

[media]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4728137/GleekFail.jpg[/media]


----------



## Troup (May 31, 2010)

flipflops said:


> I saw this link on a comment on their facebook page and it showed a tee gone wrong -
> 
> [media]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4728137/GleekFail.jpg[/media]



That does look kind of messed up, it looks like they have used a highly detailed, fuzzy brush in their design. So it could have also been down to the design itself, although I guess its unlikely it would print that way from this.


----------

